

The Secret to Picking a Great Business Startup Opportunity  - TheGameStartup
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHK-4i756us

======
tdr
Cool way of delivering the value. Appreciate the work!

RSS feed:
[http://gdata.youtube.com/feeds/base/users/TheGameStartup/upl...](http://gdata.youtube.com/feeds/base/users/TheGameStartup/uploads?alt=rss&v=2&orderby=published&client=ytapi-
youtube-profile)

UPDATE: I don't know why, but whenever I see other people in my situation,
sharing their experience, it a great motivation boost!

